# HELP!!! Trailer light issues



## traven (Jul 19, 2010)

Well I bought some LED lights and rewired my trailer, now only my left tail light and blinker work on the trailer, my truck has everything working. I even bought the quick plug connect for my truck and still no lights. I am sure this is a ground problem and have tried grounding to everything with no luck. Can some one help  :evil:


----------



## russ010 (Jul 19, 2010)

I had the same issue the other night in my truck... turned out that the brown wire on my truck side plug was cut in half, but that fixed my issued on the right side... Check to make sure that your connections are tight on the plug you got for your truck, then follow all the wires to make sure they are not nicked up and hitting the frame. Then check your connection to the light on the right side and make sure they are good

But as far as your ground goes - I don't think you would have any lights if it weren't grounded. You should have the ground on the truck side going to the chassis, bumper or hitch receiver... then on the trailer side it should be grounded to the frame or one of the bolts on your jack stand (if you have a jack).


----------



## dyurisich (Jul 19, 2010)

Have you tried running seperate groung wires from each light straight to the trailer frame? This method always seems to solve my grounding issues. Good luck. Use self tapping screws and go right into the frame, that way you'll be sure to be on clean steel.


----------



## waterfowler1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Would definitely second the grounding solution. We ended up using a connector on the ground wire that looked like a circle, with a tube/crimp on one end and used a bolt to hold the ground wire against that trailer frame through a hole. once that is done and you still arent getting juice we will usually take an angle grinder and file to the mounting plates on the rear. If thats not gettin it take a volt meter and see where it leads, if it goes all the way to the back and you have a decent grounding platform check the bulb, Ect... We once worked on one for so long and come to find out just recently that the dogs got a hold of the wires on the car and shorted out the right side... :roll: #-o Now wonder all the trailers I hooked up to did the same thing!!! #-o #-o #-o Man did I feel smart.... Just gotta remember if you got an issue its will usually be a grounding problem! hope this helps, keep us posted!


----------



## island fever (Jul 24, 2010)

get a circuit tester and test each connector on the plug on the truck side. I use one of the screwdriver looking things thats sharp so you can just insert it into the wire then ground the other side. If the light comes on its working. If they all function you know the problem is on the trailer if not its on the truck. Just a matter of following it back wards to see where it starts working.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 24, 2010)

Make sure you seal those holes you put in the wire for testing.Those holes will let corrosion start.Hot glue gun for sealing those holes.


----------

